# A-PLAN do it for me



## p.p (Aug 29, 2006)

i rang adrian flux quote-578 so i thought id try A-PLAN THIS WAS an eye opener they qouted me 364 fully comp mind u i am 53years old but they were fantastic and straight to the point


cheers pete


----------



## roguejackal (Jul 10, 2004)

what car have you? and what value did they say for the car?


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

The guys at A-Plan, I find are very good. 

If they're reading this...very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very....

good


----------



## roguejackal (Jul 10, 2004)

I asked about value as they gave me a good quote last year then I found out instead of the value of my GTR32 being £10000 as id indicated ,I was told it would be £6000 which worried me so I changed to another company


----------



## p.p (Aug 29, 2006)

*roguejackel*

hi


they valued mine at 5000 it is a r33gts25 i thought that was good also its a 1994. The only thing they asked me to do was stick a grade 2 alarm on it



cheers pete


----------



## roguejackal (Jul 10, 2004)

well iv a 91 GTR32 cost me £9000 including a few bits once imported a couple of years ago and iv done a few small tasteful mods since, thew best for me would be the GTR34 alloys, I gave value of £10000 and was told the most they would pay out on a gtr32 would be £6000 they also said a gtst would be around £2500, I cancelled the insurance and went elsewhere , this was last year, though must admit that was last year im looking for another insurer as have had nothing but probs with Adrian Flux aswell


----------



## p.p (Aug 29, 2006)

*A-PLAN*

hi rogue


sorry about long delay to ansewer, actually the bloke at A-plan asked me how much the car was worth i said i didnt know so he said well we will insure it for 5000 and take into account there are no mods onthis car at all it is bog standard no body kit no wheels nothing



cheers pete


----------



## p.p (Aug 29, 2006)

*A-PLAN*

sorry no fancey wheels probably they are still the wheels it was made with


----------

